# Most pathetic name for a building



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Edifício Karol Wojtyla, Curitiba, 27 storeys... Would have been better to call it Ed. João Paulo, sounds better!


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

staff said:


> Well, that depends how you define "free". USA is a corrupted country with a corrupted and shitty government IMO. Their definition of "freedom" and "freeing a country" is sometimes to bomb it to the stone age. That is not what i call freedom. And, it is a cheesy and corny name, still.


Don't make outlandish accusations about the US government when your only basis is the news you watch on TV about Iraq.


----------



## drmadham (Oct 1, 2004)

this thread is not about "shitty" govt's or politics, but shitty names for buildings. lets keep it that way.


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

_alonso_ said:


> wait a min..are you talking about *this* "Freedom tower"?


 :lol: Very nice! 

Odd building names in Antwerpen (Antwerp):
- Antwerp Tower;
- Boerentoren (Farmers' Tower);
- The skyscrapers at Linkeroever (left bank of the Schelde) that have just adresses as name, one of them is named 'Chicago Block';
- We also have the 'Canada Blocks'.

Oostende (Ostend):
- Mast.

Brussels:
- Block 65 (U/C);
- Financiëntoren (Finance Tower);
- Zuidertoren (South Tower) (but there is no North Tower in Brussels).

Rotterdam: 
- Witte de With;
- Splinter;
- Hoge Heren (High Lords);
- Toren op Zuid (Tower on South);
- Hoge Maas (High Meuse).

Amsterdam:
- Overhoeks;
- Oval Tower;
- Entree;
- Oliphant (Elephant, wrongly written);
- Europeesche (European, written in medieval Dutch);
- Margriet (Margareth).

Den Haag (The Hague):
- Witte Anna (White Anna);
- Struyck (Bush in medieval Dutch).


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

asohn said:


> Don't make outlandish accusations about the US government when your only basis is the news you watch on TV about Iraq.


I make whatever accusations I want. You don't have to read them. 

As someone else wrote - back to the thread's original topic.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

If you think about it, Empire State building is a pretty lame name for a building. It just used the state's nickname to name the building. It would be like calling a tall sky scraper the Orange State Building, the Land of Lincoln State building, or something along those lines.


----------



## nezzybaby (Jan 14, 2005)

yeah this is why i believe the empress state building (london next to earls court)is especially lame, its taken a world famous name that is already shit, and tweaked it to fit its tiny size and unimpressive nature.


----------



## Gendo (Dec 4, 2003)

Freedom Tower (it should be Liberty Tower)
Boise Tower (why name it after the city?)


----------



## B.Tinoff (Aug 26, 2004)

_alonso_ said:


> c'mon guys, I really didn't want to insult anybody. I just didn't have a clue, which freedom tower you are talking about. so I entered this name in google's image search and this pic was one of the first. didn't expect it will cause such a reaction.
> 
> whatever, if it is a reasonable reason for banning - BAN ME.



DERR!!


----------



## _alonso_ (Feb 27, 2005)

B.Tinoff said:


> DERR!!


he? what do you mean with this savage scream?


----------



## Latoso (Mar 23, 2005)

STR said:


> And I'll throw in all those 900ft (300m)+ towers in chicago that have no name, just addresses. Such as 233 S. Wacker, 900 N michigan


Very true. BTW, it's 311 S. Wacker that is the tallest building in the world to only go by it's address. Can you blame them though. Being right across the street from the Sears Tower, they could've named it F***ing Awesome Tower and people still wouldn't notice it.


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

Latoso said:


> Very true. BTW, it's 311 S. Wacker that is the tallest building in the world to only go by it's address. Can you blame them though. Being right across the street from the Sears Tower, they could've named it F***ing Awesome Tower and people still wouldn't notice it.


Whoops, my bad, I was thinking about 311 South. 233 S Wacker, being the address of the Sears Tower, already has a named building.

Too many numbers in my head...


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

"The Centre" in Hong Kong (346 metres) gets my vote. Talk about unimaginative. It's not even a name, any more than "The Building" is a name.


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

Come to think of it "The Tower" in Dubai (243m) is just as bad


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

A new development in Miami: "Wind by Neo" sounds like a sequal to the Matrix. Neo comes from the name of the developer NeoConcepts.


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

the freedom tower is beggin to be hit by a plane. Its a big glass wall with the name freedom. What more could a terrorist want?

I can imagine the news stories already..."the terrorist have destroyed freedom"


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

NYC wasn't even original with the name, we've had a building in Miami called the "Freedom Tower" for years and the name never bothered anyone. 

Miami's Freedom Tower
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=122303


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

The Freedom Tower is definitely pathetic.


----------



## Fallen Blade (Apr 9, 2005)

The name Freedom Tower is so generic and uninspiring. The whole handling of the situation surrounding the reconstruction and memorial sucks. Oh well...

The World Trade Center was a great name. They should reuse it again.



beyond 1000 said:


> Sears Tower...Name of a dept. store that used to own it.


Naw. When you separate the name Sears from the chain of stores and just think of it as a name, it's pretty awesome.

*SEARS TOWER*








Or maybe it's just me.


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Wing On Life Building, Singapore
Thankfully now changed name to AXA Life....

Wing On is actually in a Chinese dialect... I think it means Forever Peace...


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Well, a new tower in Dubai has been named after a pornstar. It's called Tiffany Tower :tongue4:


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

fcarvall said:


> I know! They should have called it Liberty Tower.


Why is Liberty Tower different from Freedom Tower? For me as a non-native English speaker it seems so similar... :?


----------



## GGG (Aug 1, 2005)

The ****** Building in Chicago










__________________


----------



## EMPIREOFLIGHTS (Jul 2, 2005)

Although many of us are highly anticipating it's completetion,I have to go with the BURJ DUBAI.I guess from an american point of veiw,it sounds very cheezy for such a record breaking skyscraper.Though I'm sure the name in Arabia means something more powerful.Anyone know?It will be awesome regardless


----------



## dewback (Jun 28, 2005)

> - Torre Mayor which means Bigger Tower or Older Tower


I think it was named like that in honor of the principal Aztec temple in Tenochtitlan (the Aztec capital) which is known as the "Templo Mayor."

Now, if you want pathetic lame names you have the Freedom Tower, and the Burj Dubai.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

GGG said:


> The ****** Building in Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

GGG said:


> The ****** Building in Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

London's Swiss Re is ***** Tower then...


----------



## GGG (Aug 1, 2005)

EMPIREOFLIGHTS said:


> Although many of us are highly anticipating it's completetion,I have to go with the BURJ DUBAI.I guess from an american point of veiw,it sounds very cheezy for such a record breaking skyscraper.Though I'm sure the name in Arabia means something more powerful.Anyone know?It will be awesome regardless


I think it means Dubai Tower or something in Arabic. Still a pretty stupid name for what looks like a 2000+ foot *****. They should call it Dubai Manhood. Because if the Middle East had a dick, this would be it.

And these would be the nuts.










____________________


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

I don't know where the problem is. LIberty Tower is such a nice idea. Or Freedom Tower. Who doesn't want freedom and liberty? Everyone wants to live in freedom, and for many many people, the USA mean exactly this. There are people from all over the world looking for freedom in the USA. They risk their lives to reach the USA searching freedom. So, it cannot be that wrong to build it in one of the most liberal and free cities oin the world!


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

cello1974 said:


> London's Swiss Re is ***** Tower then...


:rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol::rofl: :lol::rofl: :lol::rofl: :lol::rofl: :lol::rofl: :lol::rofl: :lol::rofl: :lol::rofl: :lol::rofl: :lol::rofl: :lol::rofl: :lol::rofl: :lol:


----------



## Muyangguniang (Sep 6, 2004)

GGG said:


> I think it means Dubai Tower or something in Arabic. Still a pretty stupid name for what looks like a 2000+ foot *****. They should call it Dubai Manhood. Because if the Middle East had a dick, this would be it.
> 
> And these would be the nuts.
> 
> ...



you are such a motherfucker , you know that


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Haaglanden said:


> you are such a motherfucker , you know that


I agree with you


----------



## GGG (Aug 1, 2005)

Haaglanden said:


> you are such a motherfucker , you know that


I have fucked my share of mothers if that's what you're referring to.

_______________


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

GGG said:


> The ****** Building in Chicago


That's the Smufit Stone Building, formerly the Stone Container Building.

What are you talking about?


----------



## Turbosnail (Dec 8, 2004)

Tom_Green said:


> I agree with you


Yep. Me too.


----------



## e888 (Aug 2, 2005)

malec said:


> Well, a new tower in Dubai has been named after a pornstar. It's called Tiffany Tower :tongue4:



Is that true? :eek2:


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

_alonso_ said:


> wait a min..are you talking about *this* "Freedom tower"?


I wonder why glass would be spewing out cement...
And why would glass be burning like that.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

dubai has such stupid names sometimes, just have a look in the UAE forum.
Such as tiffany tower... google it in the web please 
or... Al Burj = the tower, funny thing, there is already a tower known as "the tower" in english, though its actual name is UP Tower.
or.. 23 marina.
or all the JBR towers, they are called D01-03 or A02-03 lol.
and... for the football fans,... chelsea tower
or .. 21st century tower....tallest res tower in the world.
and there are at least 10 towers in JLT with the most crappiest names i have ever seen. Dubai Arch tower
or New Dubai Gate and New Dubai Gate 2
or the Icon towers.
or Dubai Star...
you see, a lot of crappy names around in dubai.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The name "Freedom Tower" was brought up by NY Governor George Pataki, not Daniel Libeskind as some claim it.


----------



## crazyevildude (Aug 15, 2005)

Aquamadoor said:


> I wonder why glass would be spewing out cement...
> And why would glass be burning like that.


Perhaps because it isn't actually real .

I thought it was quite funny to be honest, but whatever.

Freedom Tower has to take the award for worst name recently. Although Dubai have many with names nearly as poor. All though I really like the word 'burj' so if I pretend I don't know what the names actually mean they're still quite good :cheers:. Also Eureka tower, I just hate that name!. :bash:


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Tower 42.


----------



## eweezerinc (Jul 24, 2005)

cello1974 said:


> London's Swiss Re is ***** Tower then...


The Ageon Center is widely known as "The Big ***** Building" in relation to giving downtown directions. 
And the Roban Roll-on Deodorant Tower. :lol:


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

^That isn't a *****. Torre Agbar, not THAT'S a skyscraper ***** (skynis).


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

One thing I can't forget about the name "Freedom Tower" was that Pataki chose that name when freedom hardly had anything to do with selecting it.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

^^Well, some of the international architects are obviously gay...! ^^


----------



## Valeroso (Sep 19, 2004)

Its been said before, but the Freedom tower definitely has the most corniest name out there. If it was called Liberty Tower, it would actually be much better, but since the word 'freedom' has been overrated in the past couple of years, I really despise its name. If we gather together and call it something else, maybe the power of word of mouth could change everything!


----------



## Khanrak (Jun 28, 2006)

Freedom tower is the worst... and dumbest name of them all. By symbolically demonstrating resilience through a tower named "Freedom Tower", it gives terrorists even more of a reason to attack it since its a show of American freedom and resilience. God forbid it were to happen, but how aweful would an attack on "Freedom Tower" be? It was bad enough they attacked a symbol of economic might, now what if they attack a symbol of our freedoms?

Plus the design is bad... I wish the developers would have built two towers... thatd have been really nice.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Khanrak said:


> Freedom tower is the worst... and dumbest name of them all. By symbolically demonstrating resilience through a tower named "Freedom Tower", it gives terrorists even more of a reason to attack it since its a show of American freedom and resilience. God forbid it were to happen, but how aweful would an attack on "Freedom Tower" be? It was bad enough they attacked a symbol of economic might, now what if they attack a symbol of our freedoms?
> 
> Plus the design is bad... I wish the developers would have built two towers... thatd have been really nice.


So we allow murder scum to dictate what we call our towers?

It is like blaming a woman who wears a mini-skirt for being raped. She only just made herself more enticing, it really was her fault. :|


----------



## sydney_lad (Dec 6, 2005)

DonQui said:


> So we allow murder scum to dictate what we call our towers?
> 
> It is like blaming a woman who wears a mini-skirt for being raped. She only just made herself more enticing, it really was her fault. :|


Mate, it has to be said. You're a fucking idiot.

Please, stop watching so much news!


----------



## MexAmericanMoose (Nov 19, 2005)

EMPIREOFLIGHTS said:


> Although many of us are highly anticipating it's completetion,I have to go with the BURJ DUBAI.I guess from an american point of veiw,it sounds very cheezy for such a record breaking skyscraper.Though I'm sure the name in Arabia means something more powerful.Anyone know?It will be awesome regardless


word...such a lameass name for such a magnificent building..oh well


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Lippo Centre


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

GGG said:


> The ****** Building in Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:
Great nickname for the tower!
:hahaha::hahaha:
:hilarious


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

sydney_lad said:


> Mate, it has to be said. You're a fucking idiot.
> 
> Please, stop watching so much news!


"did a dingo eat your baby?"


----------



## Alweron (Sep 8, 2006)

Those buildings which only have an address as a name, are much worse than a tower called Freedom tower.


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

DonQui said:


> So we allow murder scum to dictate what we call our towers?
> 
> It is like blaming a woman who wears a mini-skirt for being raped. She only just made herself more enticing, it really was her fault. :|



did it ever occur to you that naming this symbolic building the freedom tower could be seen as provocative by some?

the new wtc will always be in danger of another attack in the future - it is now more iconic and symbolic than the old wtc ever was. with a stupid name like freedom tower it would be an even better target.


----------



## sydney_lad (Dec 6, 2005)

DonQui said:


> "did a dingo eat your baby?"


No, i ate it.

And yes, it was delicious.


----------



## TowerPower (Nov 23, 2005)

It's official, Dubai will have 'The Skyscraper'.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

How about World Trade Centre and World Financial Centre? There are dozens such buildings throughout the world. This becomes ridiculous!


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

Freedom Tower - Just damn straight cheesy.
Elephant Building - Um...ok.
Eureka Tower - Could be a bit more imaginative.


----------

